# Car Audio World Finals?



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

Is there going to be a car audio world finals once again in Kentucky? I see the one in Alabama but is that the world finals? Term lab has no information on their website.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

Yes there will be an SQ world finals in October. It will be in Arkansas.


----------



## pilk (Sep 21, 2005)

Where in Arkansas?


----------



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

EMMA+IASCA+MECA SQ in Bentonville, AR. dB Drag+IASCA+MECA SPL in Muscle Shoals AL. 



https://mecacaraudio.com/2021/06/2021-world-finals-soundfest-events-set/


----------



## DoubleCrown (Jun 26, 2019)

"world" lol


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

pilk said:


> Where in Arkansas?


all I know about it… (all 521 views)


----------



## DoubleCrown (Jun 26, 2019)

Is it near saginaw michigan?


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

DoubleCrown said:


> "world" lol


Technically, it’s the North American finals- yes. But seeing as how noone from outside North America comes to compete (and likewise to Euro finals), it has just stuck as the phrase. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

knever3 said:


> Is there going to be a car audio world finals once again in Kentucky? I see the one in Alabama but is that the world finals? Term lab has no information on their website.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


The one in Muscle Shoals, AL is the SPL finals, and Bentonville, AR is SQL


----------



## court (Feb 7, 2017)

Good luck to everyone that is attending!!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

